# [xorg,X] fatal server errors no device detected (résolu)

## tahiry

Bonjour,

Après une mis à jour aujourd'hui, X ne demarre plus, ni par X, ni par startx ni par slim. 

Ci dessous mon log de X.

```

[   358.404] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.0

Release Date: 2012-09-05

[   358.427] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   358.435] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 i686 Gentoo

[   358.444] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 #4 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 6 16:07:47 CEST 2011 i686

[   358.444] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 vga=773

[   358.461] Build Date: 19 November 2012  01:48:35PM

[   358.469]  

[   358.478] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   358.495]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   358.495] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   358.532] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 20 21:05:51 2012

[   358.542] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   358.553] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   358.553] (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

[   358.553] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

[   358.553] (**) |   |-->Monitor "DELL 1907FP"

[   358.553] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

[   358.553] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   358.553] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   358.553] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   358.553] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   358.553]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   358.553] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   358.553]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   358.553] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   358.553]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   358.553] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   358.553]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   358.553]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   358.553] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   358.553]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   358.553]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   358.553] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   358.553] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   358.553] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   358.553] (II) Loader magic: 0x8216620

[   358.553] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   358.553]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   358.553]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.0

[   358.553]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   358.553]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   358.555] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   358.565] setversion 1.4 failed

[   358.566] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:1028:0277 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf6c00000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000ef98/8

[   358.566] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:1028:0277 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf6b00000/1048576

[   358.566] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   358.577] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   358.588] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   358.598] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   358.609] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   358.619] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   358.629] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   358.639] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   358.649] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   358.659] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   358.669] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   358.679] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   358.688] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   358.698] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   358.708] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   358.717] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   358.727] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   358.736] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   358.745] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   358.755] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   358.764] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   358.774] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   358.783] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   358.793] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   358.802] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   358.811] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   358.820] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   358.820] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   358.820] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   358.820] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   358.820]    compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   358.820]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[   358.820] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   358.829] Loading extension GLX

[   358.829] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   358.829] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   358.829] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   358.829]    compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 2.20.13

[   358.829]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   358.829]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.0

[   358.829] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

   Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

   Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

   Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

   Ivybridge Server (GT2), Haswell Desktop (GT1), Haswell Desktop (GT2),

   Haswell Desktop (GT2+), Haswell Mobile (GT1), Haswell Mobile (GT2),

   Haswell Mobile (GT2+), Haswell Server (GT1), Haswell Server (GT2),

   Haswell Server (GT2+), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT1),

   Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2+),

   Haswell SDV Mobile (GT1), Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2),

   Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2+), Haswell SDV Server (GT1),

   Haswell SDV Server (GT2), Haswell SDV Server (GT2+),

   Haswell ULT Desktop (GT1), Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2),

   Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2+), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT1),

   Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2+),

   Haswell ULT Server (GT1), Haswell ULT Server (GT2),

   Haswell ULT Server (GT2+), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT1),

   Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2+),

   Haswell CRW Mobile (GT1), Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2),

   Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2+), Haswell CRW Server (GT1),

   Haswell CRW Server (GT2), Haswell CRW Server (GT2+),

   ValleyView PO board

[   358.830] (--) using VT number 7

[   361.874] (EE) No devices detected.

[   361.874] 

Fatal server error:

[   361.874] no screens found

[   361.874] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   361.874] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   361.874] (EE) 

```

Les sections de mon make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="i915 vesa intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="en fr en_GB"

```

Les sections de mon xorg.conf.d

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Driver      "intel"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "DELL 1907FP"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Monitor      "DELL 1907FP"

   DefaultDepth   24

   

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1280x800" 

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

EndSection

```

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "My Mouse"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "Emulate3buttons" "true"

   Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "My Keyboard"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkbLayout"  "fr"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

[tahiry]Last edited by tahiry on Thu Nov 22, 2012 12:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu recompilé les modules ?

```
emerge @x11-module-rebuild
```

----------

## tahiry

Oui, je l'avais déjà fait avec un 

```

emerge -1av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

```

et avec le code donné précedement mais j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur. 

[tahiry]

----------

## tahiry

Je viens de faire quelque chose dont j'ai honte... Ma seul excuse a part le fait que j'ai craqué, c'est que je dois continuer a travailler sur mon PC. Enfin, j'ai fait un "downgrade" de xorg-drivers et de xorg-server et marche "bien".

J'ai honte... (je sors...)

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis toujours preneur.

[tahiry]

----------

## nox23

y'a eu une upgrade de xorg, mais aussi de mesa, et j'ai eu aussi un soucis de dépendance avec glu.

dans INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" , il te manquerait pas keyboard ?

pourquoi ne pas laisser l'autodetection faire ?

essaie emerge -upDNv world et regarde les choses en rapport avec X genre mesa  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Au passage, VIDEO_CARDS="i915 vesa intel" , yen a sûrement 2 en trop  :Smile: 

Regarde du côté du changelog du driver intel (que tu charges à la mano, alors qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir besoin de le spécifier dans la conf xorg, +1 nox23 pour l'autodetection) si par hasard ta puce IGP ne serait plus supportée par la nouvelle version du driver intel.

nox23: Mauvaise piste pour le "keyboard" dans INPUT_DEVICES. evdev gère tout.

----------

## tahiry

Je regarde tout ça et je vous tiens au courant. En même temps il y a de plus en plus de posts plus ou moins similaires sur le sujet dans les forums anglais qui se résolvent (plus ou moins bien) coup je suis ça de près aussi. 

J'avais déjà essayer de démarrer X sans xorg.conf et sans ficher dans xorg.conf.d/ mais ça ne change rien.

J'essayerai d'enlever vesa et i915 de mon VIDEO_CARDS aussi. Mais je ne suis pas convaicu que ça résolve le problème. 

Là maintenant, je recompile un nouveau noyau. Je suis avec un 2.6.35 et je passe à un 3.5.7 on verra si déjà ça change quelque chose.

[tahiry]

----------

## tahiry

L'utilisation du noyau 3.5.7 a résolu le problème. Je n'ai rien changé a mon xorg.conf xorg.conf.d/ pour le moment je ferais le ménage bientôt. 

Merci beaucoup à tous.

[tahiry]

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

N'y a-t-il pas eu un message d'avertissement lors de l'installation de xorg ou des pilotes, comme quoi le noyau est trop ancien ?

----------

## tahiry

J'avoue que si c'etait le cas je n'y avais pas fait attention. 

La commande 

```

eselect news list

```

ne me liste rien dans ce sens.

----------

## xaviermiller

je ne parle pas des news, mais des elogs  :Wink: 

(avec elogv par exemple)

----------

## tahiry

Désolé, j'avais mal compris. En tout cas,  je n'ai rien vu dans les elogs.

(C'est assez penible à lire avec vi et a-posteri comme truc non ?)

[tahiry]

----------

## xaviermiller

vi ? J'utilise elogv, très agréable.

----------

## tahiry

Je viens d'installer elogv... oui c'est plus agréable. 

Et non, je ne vois aucune mention d'incompatibilité entre un noyau 2.6.35 ou inférieur et xorg. Après c'est peut être lié à une incompatibilité circulaire du genre xorg-udev-kernel... Je continue de chercher dans tous les cas.

[tahiry]

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce que je sais, c'est que le noyau fournit des couches de base aux pilotes graphiques, régulièrement à jour, et qu'il est sensé de mettre à jour, en parallèle, le noyau et les pilotes. Mais de là à savoir à partir de quand telle combinaison noyau-pilote n'est pas compatible, je n'ai aucune idée (je fonce dans l'instabilité constante, en ~arch).

----------

